
Humble Double Fine Bundle is available now - JepZ
https://www.humblebundle.com/
======
dpcan
All these bundled game packages are turning games into something like trading
cards rather than games.

People I've heard from say that they never get around to playing the games,
but they buy them in bundles like this because they can get a bunch of games
cheap, and maybe someday they'll have a chance to sit down and play them.

Like a Baseball card. You buy them up when you have some extra money, or got
them as a gift, and you store them away, maybe someday they'll have value.
Right now, their only value is that they are in your collection at all.
(Pokemon/Magic/Whatever)

I'm an indie game developer myself, and it's interesting to me because it
seems like people have become accustom to buying games because they heard
about them instead of because they want to PLAY them. I'm totally guilt of
this myself. I've spent many bucks myself on iOS titles just because of the
hype, play them once, and that's it. Most times I feel like a real sucker for
falling for it. Rarely do I get a gem.

I'm usually the edge-case for stuff like this, don't really expect anyone to
agree :)

~~~
freehunter
That's a pretty common argument especially when Steam sales come around.
People will buy everything at a steal then possibly never play them. I think
the idea behind it is, what's the risk/reward? If I buy it and never play it,
I'm out $5. If I don't buy it and it haunts me so much that I buy it after the
sale, I'm out $35. How much is $5 worth to you? It might be the difference
between impulse buy or putting some thought into it.

I know I buy into Humble Bundles if there's even one game I like (or have
heard I will like) that's packaged into it. It's worth the price of admission.
Having the other games is a safety net of sorts. If they're in my collection,
I can play them anytime I want (even if that day may never come).

Helping indie devs is just a side effect ;)

~~~
makomk
When Steam for Linux came out, I actually ended up playing one of the games
from the very first Humble Bundle I'd never even really looked at at the time
and enjoying it, so it's certainly not totally pointless to have extra games
lying around.

------
InclinedPlane
As a side note, if you've never read this interview with Tim Schafer about the
release of Psychonauts you owe it to yourself to do so, it is epic:
[http://v2.razputin.net/index.html@page=razputin%252Ffeatures...](http://v2.razputin.net/index.html@page=razputin%252Ffeatures%252Ftimwords.html)

------
ValentineC
Any comments from the HN crowd on Brutal Legend (the beat-the-average bonus)?

~~~
numo16
Played through it on Xbox 360 when it first came and I had a lot of fun with
it. A lot of people criticized double fine for throwing in RTS elements that
weren't present in the demo, but I thought it was pretty fun all around.

------
mineo
I really hope they finally fix the MD5 signatures on the Psychonauts FLAC
soundtracks. The game and soundtracks were already included in the HIB4 with
mismatching signatures and they haven't fixed it yet :(

------
yew
Note that they've just released a new patch for Psychonauts on Linux, if you
have it from a previous bundle or buy it now. It's dated 2013-05-06. I'm
downloading now so I haven't tested it yet.

------
pdknsk
I'm hesitant to even spend $1 because the Linux versions are probably poorly
ported and barely functional, as was the case before with UE3 based games
featured in the HIB.

~~~
gagege
Psychonauts runs great on my distro, Linux Mint 14. I'm even using a 4 year
old Nvidia card. I'd trust them.

~~~
rubinelli
It doesn't work at all in my depressingly inadequate onboard Intel, although
the Windows version runs (with low resolution graphics) relatively well.

------
nanodeath
Two firsts here that I can see: physical goods and relatively high reward
tiers.

~~~
biot
It's quite smart to have the t-shirt level. I suspect the $70 fixed order
price not only includes a healthy profit but also pushes up the average
purchase price, yielding greater revenue for the "beat the average" tier.

------
jalfresi
Man, I could watch Tim Schafer videos all day. That guy cracks me up. I was
pretty much sold by the video alone.

~~~
100k
Totally! I didn't back Double Fine Adventure, but I go watch the Kickstarter
video every few months because it is hilarious.

"Oh, sorry. I didn't see you there. You caught me indulging in one of my many
impressive hobbies...I'm a man of many passions. Drumming. Skydiving. Like,
charity or something?"

